# New breeder from New Zealand



## Kiwiwendy (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi everyone,
I've been building up a herd of minis for the last couple of years. I'm still pretty new to it and refer to the google vet on a regular basis. Years of experience with horses hasn't really prepared me that well. But, I just love the personality of the goats and am really enjoying having them.
We live on 14 acres of pasture in New Zealand which is shared between 5 horses, 15 sheep and now 7 goats! Not to mention 3 dogs, 2 cats, 4 turtles and numerous goldfish...
I am looking forward to keeping an eye on the Goat Spot and will no doubt learn lots.
Obviously down here in the Southern Hemisphere, we are opposite to your seasons.
So, it's Spring now and we are coming into Summer. 
Just noticed some black warty type things around the mouths of two of my goats - from checking out google, seems like it's probably nothing too much to worry about... ???
Cheers,
Wendy


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Welcome to the group!!! We love pictures so if you have some...do post!


----------



## melb1 (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome. We are almost neighbours!!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome to the Goat Spot!! There are members here that have sheep as well.
I'm in West Central Pennsylvania..US, and I can only WISH it was late Spring...I can't wait for winter to get here and be over with!

Glad you joined us and yes...please do post pics of your critters! We love seeing piccies.


----------



## newtopygmies (May 26, 2010)

Hi, and welcome from Alabama U.S.A.

I just love the opportunity to communicate with people from all over the globe!


----------



## Plumbago (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi Wendy
Welcome to goatspot - fantastic site and you will learn so much.
I am a fellow kiwi and goat lover and breeder. I do live in Perth and have a Miniature Stud, run under rules of the Miniature Breeders Assoctaion of Australia Inc - our aim we are developing the Australian Miniature goat.
Heading to NZ in three weeks are you near Christchurch...
Cheers Chris


----------



## Kiwiwendy (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the welcome!
I'm actually an Australian (born in Geelong, but spent most of my early years in Melbourne) Moved across to NZ when I was 13 and now living just north of Auckland.
To my knowledge there are 2 main studs for miniature goats in NZ. I got my starter herd from Danswan Miniature Goat Stud (not too far from where we live). Garry, the owner says most of his base stock came from the Kotta Park Stud in Victoria, Australia.
The other breeder is Mary MacLachlan who is based in the South Island in Ashburton - where she prefixes the goats names with Barnscote .... - She is near Christchurch...
From going thru the pedigrees I see Simmons is another prefix often used in the breeding - I think they are based in Echuca in Victoria...
I have tried downloading some photos - but no success so far. Will keep trying..


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi Wendy! Welcome from Alabama.

Gina


----------



## RedStickLA (Jan 6, 2009)

Hello Wendy! and Welcome from South Louisiana!
I am looking forward to seeing your pictures!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome ...Welcome...from Northern California.....glad to have you here...... :thumb: :wave:


----------



## Kiwiwendy (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi again,
Think I might have worked out the photo attachment thing - hope this one comes out!
Happy Christmas everyone from a very humid and dry Auckland, New Zealand


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome....I am so happy you are here.... :wave: 

Yep... pic did work.... :thumb: 
Aww...cute baby and nice goats you have there.....Merry Christmas to you as well......... :hug:


----------



## sarahmac1 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi Wendy! I would LOVE to know if you have any mini kids you sell for pets? My partner & I live on a couple of acres just south of Te Awamutu & would love to extend our animal family with a couple of miniature goats! If you do not, do you know of anyone? I have been doing lots of searching online etc but with no luck!
Look forward to hearing back when you get a chance! :wave:


----------



## Iaingirvan (Dec 17, 2012)

Kiwiwendy said:


> Hi everyone,
> I've been building up a herd of minis for the last couple of years. I'm still pretty new to it and refer to the google vet on a regular basis. Years of experience with horses hasn't really prepared me that well. But, I just love the personality of the goats and am really enjoying having them.
> We live on 14 acres of pasture in New Zealand which is shared between 5 horses, 15 sheep and now 7 goats! Not to mention 3 dogs, 2 cats, 4 turtles and numerous goldfish...
> I am looking forward to keeping an eye on the Goat Spot and will no doubt learn lots.
> ...


Hi,

I was wondering if you had any for sale? I really want a mini to go with my sheep and chickens. I am in Wellington New Zealand. Does anyone know where I can get a mini goat?

Cheers
Iain


----------

